# Der erste Apple Rechner



## Andi-Latte (20. Mai 2017)

Apple I Versteigerung in Koln: Verkauft fur 110.000 Euro - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Mieses Netzteil.. kein 4k Monitor.. lasche Grafik Karte und vom Prozessor reden wir garnicht


----------

